# chow ping de dow pun chow!



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

OOh chow ching! I can't bweev boss won't buy woof for twuck! What we do if it wains?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That thing has headlights on it, as if it were to be drivin at night.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

good looking trailer, r those chrome wheels


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I bet the jetter costs more than the cart pulling it. US Jetting is worldwide.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are just pulling it to their factory where they are going to strip it down and copy it...:whistling2:

Watch for China Jetting coming soon.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Oooohhh Shen Shey, Shen Sey, 


Shen Sey got wut wut in gwuv compartment make like tent ovah head. 

Shen Shey privy stash for lonely night two. No? Shen Sey hush now. :ban:


----------

